
Map Shows the Animal Most Likely to Kill You in Each State - deegles
http://www.wideopencountry.com/u-s-map-shows-deadliest-animal-in-each-state/?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=partner&utm_term=authtx&utm_campaign=authtx
======
r00fus
Hmm... I thought given the statistics on traffic accidents [1], a human would
appear on each state.

[http://vehicle-fatalities.findthedata.com](http://vehicle-
fatalities.findthedata.com)

------
liberte82
It's missing humans.

------
relics443
What in the world is going on in Florida?

------
knieveltech
Scorpions in North Carolina? WTF?

~~~
lukas099
The scorpion represents "other venomous arthropod", 'other' meaning not a
hornet, wasp, or bee.

It may be the fire ant that causes many of these deaths [0].

[0] [http://www.4pawspetsitting.com/poisonous-bugs-north-
carolina...](http://www.4pawspetsitting.com/poisonous-bugs-north-carolina/)

